# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  KOBIAN, emotional humanoid robot, Atsuo Takanishi Laboratory, Waseda University, Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Designers:

tmsuk Co., Ltd., Munakata-City, Fukuoka, Japan 

Atsuo Takanishi Laboratory, Waseda University, Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan




> This robot is based on the previously developed Biped
> Humanoid Robot WABIAN-2 for the lower body, and on the
> Emotion Expression Humanoid Robot WE-4R for the head.

----------


## Airicist

KOBIAN: Emotional humanoid robot

Upload on May 21, 2009

Article "KOBIAN: Emotional humanoid robot"

May 22, 2009

----------


## Airicist

New Humanoid Robot uses whole Face & Body to Express Emotion 

Upload on Jun 23, 2009

----------


## Airicist

Robot That Makes Humans Laugh

Uploaded on Jun 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Humanoid Robot KOBIAN Learning to Be a Comedian"

by Evan Ackerman
June 10, 2014





> "Bipedal Humanoid Robot That Makes Humans Laugh With Use of the Method of Comedy and Affects Their Psychological State Actively," by T. Kishi, N. Endo, T. Nozawa, T. Otani, S. Cosentino, M. Zecca, K. Hashimoto, and A. Takanishi from Waseda University in Japan was presented at ICRA 2014.

----------


## Airicist

Can Humor be Programmed? The Stand-Up Comic Bot 

Published on Jul 7, 2014




> Kobian is a robot researchers from Waseda University hope can accomplish an extremely human feat-- be funny! But does it work? Can comedy be broken down into programs? What makes things funny, and are the subtleties too hard to replicate in codified commands? Do we just not understand from American comedic sensibilities (we're willing to admit if we are!)?

----------


## Airicist

2015 KOBIAN-RIV: Imitation of "Lawn mower" English sub




2015 KOBIAN-RIV: Imitation of "Lawn mower" in different speeds

Published on Oct 30, 2015




> (C) Copyright:Atsuo Takanishi Lab., Waseda University, Tokyo, Japan

----------


## Airicist

2015 KOBIAN-RIV: "What in the Box?" performed by "Choleric" personality




2015 KOBIAN-RIV: "What in the Box?" performed by "Melancholic" personality




2015 KOBIAN-RIV: "What in the Box?" performed by "Phlegmatic" personality




2015 KOBIAN-RIV: "What in the Box?" performed by "Sanguine" personality

Published on Oct 30, 2015




> (C) Copyright:Atsuo Takanishi Lab., Waseda University, Tokyo, Japan

----------

